

Show HN: UX review helps us both - exslacker
http://theuxden.tumblr.com/

======
exslacker
Hi,

I put my startup aside and getting into UX, I know everyone needs feedback so
let me give you one about the UX of your site, it would be a great help for me
cause we could see if I have any usefull insights.

(just drop a link and I publish my insights, in order of submission) Have a
productive day!

